
Plague Inc. rolling out new mode where you fight to contain the outbreak - jonbaer
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/03/plague-inc-rolling-out-new-mode-where-you-fight-to-contain-the-outbreak/
======
techdragon
Played this game for years and it’s the reason I was so convinced COVID-19
would spread globally.

The mild to low symptoms it shows in many people combined with potentially
spreading before symptoms even show... is very reminiscent of the kinds of
strategies I developed for building successful plagues while playing this game

